# Whats wrong with this picture?



## hansmaester (Feb 26, 2006)

It made me a believer.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Did you catch that going around the rig??


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

First off that hoo is not in my hands or on my boat Secondly the bite to line ratio favors damm lucky.

Good hoo,
AGF


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks to me this is someone who has never had a close call with a wahoo's teeth, an 8/0 needle-eye stuck in the side of his head or a gaff stuck in his hand. Maybe I am a little paranoid about those things, but after having my dad preach on those exact things what else would I think.

Other than that, good catch on mono. And great grilling.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

A perfectly good gaff not being used?
Your not running Mercury's?
I give up!
nice fish


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the world is slanted a little to the left?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice hoo!


----------



## hansmaester (Feb 26, 2006)

Cedar Plug . . .We caught the hoo and a small yft on that silly thing.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

hansmaester said:


> Cedar Plug . . .We caught the hoo and a small yft on that silly thing.


Huh, I was going to say you did not have a beer in your hand.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

hansmaester said:


> Cedar Plug . . .We caught the hoo and a small yft on that silly thing.


Nothing wrong with that. I have caught quite a few tuna and some hoos off a cedar plug run behind a bird. Love that combo of a bird and a plug run behind it. Nothing at all wrong with it.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

CajunBob said:


> Did you catch that going around the rig??


That is what I was going to ask.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

hansmaester said:


> What's wrong with this picture?


You can't see the other Boats???


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

First, I was going to say you weren't wearing enough sunscreen, but then I noticed your handle is Hanmaester- so I thought you were "handgaffing" a fish that has a mouthful of chainsaws. Great Hooter!


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that. All I use in cabo are natural plugs...catch everything on them.
Locally I use purple and orage plugs.


----------



## big_poppa (Oct 15, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> You can't see the other Boats???


LMAO!


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

Was this before, or after, you flipped off two Brazoria Cnty Sherifs Deputies, and blew through their drift??


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

No one elses anchor in your boat?


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Mathew said:


> Was this before, or after, you flipped off two Brazoria Cnty Sherifs Deputies, and blew through their drift??


And one of there seven year old son(classy move). I'm thinking it was probably after


----------



## 4wla (Mar 22, 2005)

> [/*Whats wrong with this picture?* ]
> 
> It looks like you're dragging someones anchor rope!!!!????


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Mono.........


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

You ended up at Tequila not Gunnison. Was that you at BV also? Looks like the boat /guys that said they were headed to Gunnison when we talked to them at Buc-ees.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Mathew said:


> Was this before, or after, you flipped off two Brazoria Cnty Sherifs Deputies, and blew through their drift??


This is what I was gona ask.

The offshore community is smaller than you think. You might get away with being a jerk a few times but sooner or later you will get called down.

I just hope that my boat doesn't look to much like yours.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Tick, tick, tick, tick........


----------



## TomHerb (Aug 26, 2008)

You can catch wahoo on mono, even 10#... This is going to sound like another one of Capt.mikelowe's Laguna rod stories, but last summer on a trip with him, we were catching decent-size (24-28") schoolie dolphin under a weed patch, and my wife hooked a 50" wahoo on a 3/8 oz jig head with a yellow Gulp curly-tail grub on it. This was on Capt. Mike's personal trout rod, a 7' Laguna with a Curado spooled with 10# mono. The line was tied directly to the jig head, no leader. After 20 minutes, she handed off the rod to me, and I finished the job. A total of 45 minutes and more than a mile on the GPS, but that 'hoo was in the boat. It does take more than a usual dose of luck, though...


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*the wrong direction gaff*

That gaff in the back ground is facing a direction that will make a believer out of you.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

There's a fishing rod stuck in the top of his head!


----------



## backlashlady (Aug 27, 2007)

How long is that hook and what size is it attached to the cedar plug?


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mathew said:


> Was this before, or after, you flipped off two Brazoria Cnty Sherifs Deputies, and blew through their drift??


Nobody on this boat flipped anybody off so stop jumping to conclusions. As far as blowing through somebodys drift, I cant comment, I was sitting on a bean bag. Im sure it wasnt at all intentional. Anyways, good trip Hanz, gotta do it again soon.

Peace


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

One of the most simple and effective things you can troll!



hansmaester said:


> Cedar Plug . . .We caught the hoo and a small yft on that silly thing.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Calmday said:


> This is what I was gona ask.
> 
> The offshore community is smaller than you think. You might get away with being a jerk a few times but sooner or later you will get called down.
> 
> I just hope that my boat doesn't look to much like yours.


It is smaller than you think. I know alot of law enforcement that goes offshore. I've had and been on boats with several Troopers onboard. Watch who you cut off.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice fish. 

And what's with all these threats or intimidation for cutting off a trooper or cop, or whatever law enforcement branch's drift. 

If it was unintentional, well it is just one of those things. 

If it was intentional, then what is there to be done about it other than maybe curse the guy, and go set a new drift?? 

The water belongs to everyone. We should all exercise curtesy. Law enforcement people out on recreation do not own the water anymore than I do, and thus are not owed any more courtesy than the next boater. 

Very simply, are they likely to stop and give you a tow anymore than the next guy simply because they are law enforcement folks?? 

Not to flame people in uniforms, but to reserve miles of water around their boats when they are out having fun seems just odd. I always try to give the same courtesy and respect to the guy in a little john boat with the 3hp as the guy in his offshore sport fisher. After all they do pay the same amount of cash to get their TX numbers put on the side of their boat as I pay for mine.

I do not mean to hijack this thread, just an observation.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Nothing as long as the wahoo went on ice  Very nice job! What speed were you pulling the cedar plug at? I tend to vary from 7nm to 12nm.

www.GrandadsFishingTackle.com


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> It is smaller than you think. I know alot of law enforcement that goes offshore. I've had and been on boats with several Troopers onboard. Watch who you cut off.


IMHO there is no excuse for being a dumbass! If there is someone on the rig and you don't notice,,,,,,,,,,,, than you my friend are a DUMBASS!!!!!!!!!!! We all share the deep blue sea!! If you are one of these primo MOFO'S that think that you own everything just because you have a bigger boat, you are sadly mistaken A-HOLE!!!!!!!!! Take stock in what you have and thank the Good LORD for what you have and share!! When judgement day comes, it's not the size of the boat you had, it's how you shared it!!!!!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay, Hans, forget the idiots with the idle threats and tell us what is wrong with the picture.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Nothing....that is the answer...great picture


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Autco said:


> Nothing....that is the answer...great picture


Agreed. The cedar plug has probably caught as many fish as any other lure out there. No suprise that hoo fell for it.

Nice job, Hans.










Brandon


----------



## Bella Monster (Jul 29, 2008)

the guy looks somewhat like tom hanks........cool pic good fish


----------



## hansmaester (Feb 26, 2006)

Well guys, I remained silent untill I could discuss with Mr. Bigdog. I have attemped to communicate with him and he must not be avail. Meanwhile this thread still races with all sorts of speculation.

Fact of the matter is, if I stepped on someone's toes ... I aplogize as I did to Bigdog. If I jeapordized his safety, then by all means I deserve public humiliation. However, statements such as us flying the bird is strictly untrue. 

Did we travel too close? Bigdog might argue yes, we might argue no. Stories from each side always differ. Eitherway, as I mentioned to him. I am in no way in competition / out to anger people. If I unsulted him then I truely apologize. END of story . . . 

Maybe I can buy him a beer next time I'm at Bridge Bait. We are all anglers and do this for pleasure. Now drop this silly name calling, unless you have the facts. 

All the best!
Hans


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> It is smaller than you think. I know alot of law enforcement that goes offshore. I've had and been on boats with several Troopers onboard. Watch who you cut off.


You have got to be kidding!!!! Everyone should be considerate of other's drifts and trolling patterns. I probably get more ****** off than than the next guy when we are unnecessarily cut off or someone cuts to close to our trolling spread, but your threat is absolutely ridiculous. I hope and pray for the sake of all or us that our law enforcement personnel have a little higher standard than that. I'm pretty sure that most do.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

revag12 said:


> You have got to be kidding!!!! Everyone should be considerate of other's drifts and trolling patterns. I probably get more ****** off than than the next guy when we are unnecessarily cut off or someone cuts to close to our trolling spread, but your threat is absolutely ridiculous. I hope and pray for the sake of all or us that our law enforcement personnel have a little higher standard than that. I'm pretty sure that most do.


Law enforcement has nothing to do with being a dumbass!!!!!!!Don't try to defend anyone that you know nothing about!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You tell 'em, 007. The laws ain't there in case you got a case of potlicking or some weird trolling cut-offs or some near-miss incidents at a rig. If you screw up and get somebody hurt or killed there will be a big, big investigation. Y'all can play your ******* games all you want and even sink boats for all the fish cops care, but the minute you hurt somebody, you're in a heap o' trouble.

You tell 'em 007. I can't believe how dumb some of these Texas Weekend Navy farts really are!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My post was to inform you guys that, as 007 refers to as dumbarse's, which he is right. If you get out there and taunt someone, throw something, pull out a weapon, make threats, and so on. You may not know who you may be doing this to. We get back to dock and call Law Enforcement or Coast Guard, who do you think they are gonna believe, a boat with one or several officers or you. I have had idiots while I'm anchored by a rig within casting distance/50 ft, had boats run inbetween me and the rig. That is an idiot and has no buisness being on the water. Show some respect.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Hans, Hans, what is wrong with the picture? If it is the cedar plug, as some have suggested, then that is not wrong, just unusual.
To those who berate our law enforcement, remember that they are pretty intelligent and probably graduated in the top 95% of their high school class. LOL.


----------



## marine0311 (Apr 11, 2008)

*What!!!!!!*



Hotrod said:


> We get back to dock and call Law Enforcement or Coast Guard, who do you think they are gonna believe, a boat with one or several officers or you.


What makes you better than the next guy.....if its your badge you are sadly mistaken....just because you are a cop or have one on board doesnt make you any more above the law. If you feel disrespected because you have a badge and you think someone cant flip you off because of that then you need a dose of humility...(not that they were right)..the badge is not a bargaining tool or something to be used as a threat. I did 2 tours in Iraq and have been to the White House and talked with the President. I am a combat veteran who led men under fire and also did a stint as a Military Police officer. I tell you what though, im not gonna call someone out on a PUBLIC board without first shooting them a PM and finding out why they did what they did. Seems to me that the guys apologized so the issue should be over with. I just had to put my two cents in because I hate when someone has to use a badge or equivalent to make people think they are somehow more special than the general population.

What im saying is being a police officer has no relevance.....if your ego feels bruised handle it like a man and keep the badge out of it.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> It is smaller than you think. I know alot of law enforcement that goes offshore. I've had and been on boats with several Troopers onboard. Watch who you cut off.


Give me a break...


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

...What im saying is being a police officer has no relevance.....if your ego feels bruised handle it like a man and keep the badge out of it.[/QUOTE]

Well said Marine.

Men issues should be resolved as such. Few things are more pure and honest in their simplicity than a couple of men in a ring sluggung it out to settle their differences in a civil, gentleman like manner.

No reason to complicate mattters by draging badges or law enforcement agencies into the mix.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Besides all that, the percentage of lowlifes in the general population is about the same as the percentage of lowlifes carrying a badge. I don't see either side being more believeable than the other.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

...


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

At the deer lease in Del Rio and just now checking this from my phone. 

For the record we/i never even said we were cops or showed badges etc. It came out in this thred but not from me. 

I am over it. Nice fish Hans.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

y'all just kiss and make up. its absolutely absurb and ridiculous to be ^&*(!in over such a minute issue.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

once again the thread turned into a *****-waving dick-fight.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Lord of the Salmon said:


> once again the thread turned into a *****-waving dick-fight.


Never underestimate e-hardasses.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

hawgs said:


> Never underestimate e-hardasses.


I just busted out laughing at work. almost got me in trouble


----------

